# How To Remove Heat Transfer Logos?



## Technix

Hi everyone.

I am trying to make some shirts for a client who is starting a clothing line. They want to have their own Logo on the inside neck tag of the shirts.

They want to use 100% polyester shirts that have a heat seal logo on the inside neck tag (similiar to Nike's heat seal logos on their DRI-FITS)

How can I remove these to screen print in this spot?

I have been looking for chemicals to use or any methods that don't damage the shirt, then I could re-wash the shirts afterwards and print in that spot.

Thanks in advanced!

**EDIT: would any of this work?

http://www.beacongraphics.com/supplies/adhesive-remover.html

**Also found this? --however the rep on the phone said it only worked with 48 hours after the image was pressed...

http://www.beacongraphics.com/pdf/cadco-directions.pdf


----------



## Lnfortun

Technix said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am trying to make some shirts for a client who is starting a clothing line. They want to have their own Logo on the inside neck tag of the shirts.
> 
> They want to use 100% polyester shirts that have a heat seal logo on the inside neck tag (similiar to Nike's heat seal logos on their DRI-FITS)
> 
> How can I remove these to screen print in this spot?
> 
> I have been looking for chemicals to use or any methods that don't damage the shirt, then I could re-wash the shirts afterwards and print in that spot.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> **EDIT: would any of this work?
> 
> Vinyl Removers and Adhesive Removers for removing vinyl graphic film materials
> 
> **Also found this? --however the rep on the phone said it only worked with 48 hours after the image was pressed...
> 
> [media]http://www.beacongraphics.com/pdf/cadco-directions.pdf[/media]


If the logo is sublimated then you are out of luck. If not you may be able to get away using Acetone. I got mine from Walgreens. Make sure it is 100% Acetone and not labelled nail polish remover. The later leaves a mark and residue. I use it to remove vinyl transfer. It does not leave residue. Try it on the bottom seam of the shirt to make sure it does not damage the fabric.


----------



## Technix

Lnfortun said:


> If the logo is sublimated then you are out of luck. If not you may be able to get away using Acetone. I got mine from Walgreens. Make sure it is 100% Acetone and not labelled nail polish remover. The later leaves a mark and residue. I use it to remove vinyl transfer. It does not leave residue. Try it on the bottom seam of the shirt to make sure it does not damage the fabric.


Can you explain your process using the Acetone?

I was looking at using a Spot Cleaning Gun and could put Acetone in it. Is this needed? 

Ryonet Econo Spot Cleaning Gun (Spot Gun Only)


----------



## Lnfortun

Technix said:


> Can you explain your process using the Acetone?
> 
> I was looking at using a Spot Cleaning Gun and could put Acetone in it. Is this needed?
> 
> Ryonet Econo Spot Cleaning Gun (Spot Gun Only)


I use a ball of cotton so that I can control how much acetone goes on the target area. You don't want to use a spray device because it will cover larger area. Believe me once the acetone hits even just the edge of the vinyl it gets unglued immediately. So just soak a cotton ball with acetone. Squeeze the excess so that the ball is just damp enough to wet the target area. When I use it with vinyl I either dampen the back side of the shirt where the vinyl is pressed or dampen the directly on the edge of the transfer to start ungluing. Lift the lose edge then progressively dampen the rest of the transfer until the whole piece is unglued. Avoid dampening the areas that are not to be removed or else the transfer will become unglued.


----------



## royster13

This will be a very time consuming process that may not work very well.....Bad idea in my mind....


----------



## lben

Lnfortun said:


> I use a ball of cotton so that I can control how much acetone goes on the target area. You don't want to use a spray device because it will cover larger area. Believe me once the acetone hits even just the edge of the vinyl it gets unglued immediately. So just soak a cotton ball with acetone. Squeeze the excess so that the ball is just damp enough to wet the target area. When I use it with vinyl I either dampen the back side of the shirt where the vinyl is pressed or dampen the directly on the edge of the transfer to start ungluing. Lift the lose edge then progressively dampen the rest of the transfer until the whole piece is unglued. Avoid dampening the areas that are not to be removed or else the transfer will become unglued.


Doesn't this affect the shirt's color in that area? If not, I might have to try that on some shirts that could use some vinyl removed without removing the dye of the shirt color.


----------



## Lnfortun

lben said:


> Doesn't this affect the shirt's color in that area? If not, I might have to try that on some shirts that could use some vinyl removed without removing the dye of the shirt color.


The shirts I have used with the acetone did not affect the dye. It is a good practice to test the shirt if you are not sure. Do the test in the bottom seam area. Please post the result if you are going to try it.


----------



## GordonM

Acetone won't affect most synthetic dyes, but it is a solvent for vinyl (and all vinyl products like PVC pipe). While I think the idea may work, the shirts will likely need to be washed afterward. The smell of the acetone may stay a while, and *could* even trigger the sensors at the post office, which are sensitive to methyl ethyl ketone and acetone peroxide. Some of us (like me) get violently ill smelling organic solvents, so all the odor needs to be removed first, IMO. 

How about covering up the label with something else? Is that an option?


----------



## beanie357

I think getting them to go with a garment with a tag made to tear out to reprint in that area would be more cost effective.
Can not see doing this on a regular basis. Then use a pad printer to remark.
Sounds like a mess and a lot of time.


----------



## RaginCajun

Unfortunately, we will be trying this today. Thanks SO much to this site for giving us HOPE to fix our mistake!


----------



## Technix

I've did my method using my Spot Gun and putting in Acetone from Home Depot.

Works perfect!

I spray a the back of the shirt (hits back of heat seal logo) the. Lay it flat and spray it head on the front on the heat seal logo, it comes off fine. Did this to 150 shirts so far, took about 15 min to do 30 of them. 

Afterwards I wash them immediately in with a little extra detergent.

No stains, no smells. The detergent actually makes the shirt smell very nice afterwards.

I'll post pics of the process soon.


----------



## Lnfortun

Washing the shirt breaks down the fiber that will lift when heat pressed with transfer that can render blotchy image.

Some customer prefers unwashed shirt and use their preferred detergent. I guess it all depends if customer does not object.

Acetone really does not have odor when it dries. Nail salons has been using it for eons and it does not cause harm on the skin when used as nail polish remover.


----------



## Technix

Lnfortun said:


> Washing the shirt breaks down the fiber that will lift when heat pressed with transfer that can render blotchy image.
> 
> Some customer prefers unwashed shirt and use their preferred detergent. I guess it all depends if customer does not object.
> 
> Acetone really does not have odor when it dries. Nail salons has been using it for eons and it does not cause harm on the skin when used as nail polish remover.


I am screen printing - not heat pressing.. AFTER they have been washed. If you don't wash after using ACETONE to blast off the tag there will be a darker blotched area where the acetone was on the shirt as well as specs of the tag that was just blasted off.

And I have screen printed tags on the spot where I removed heal seal logos and you cannot tell there was a different tag their before. Looks great!

Anyways - solved my problem for which I started the thread. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## BiGGraphics

Any before/after pictures? 
Thanks,
Troy


----------



## LLfashionhouse

The best solution is to get shirts with hang-tags that can be removed.


----------



## BroJames

Lnfortun said:


> Washing the shirt breaks down the fiber that will lift when heat pressed with transfer that can render blotchy image...
> ....


how about preshrunk shirts


----------



## Lnfortun

BroJames said:


> how about preshrunk shirts


That should be OK from factory. It is the secondary or tertiary wash/dryer cycle that has more impact to the fiber. Not to mention the residue left by detergent and fabric softener.


----------



## FreedomFuel

Interesting topic. I'm trying to think how to remove the default swoosh on Dri-Fit shirts like these. Can someone tell me what technology they use (these days) to put the logo on their shirts? Is it some rubbery ink screen printed? Would acetone work? Or VLR, or Goo Gone?
Any tips welcome, and thanks in advance!
Dennis


----------

